# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  My PC Backup

## phuongdtn

xin được tư vấn loại bỏ tự đông sao lưu.
tự nhiên trong gmail có mục mypc backup nằm phía dưới trong danh sách mở rộng,gửi thư đến lằng nhằng.hoặc mỗi lần tắt máy nó lại tự đông sao lưu,thí dụ copy 1 vấn đề gì đó hoặc gõ văn bản trong word 2003 là có ngay document scrap...
vậy vào những chỗ nào để thao tác gỡ bỏ cái trò không cần thiết này ,vì phải xóa đi, không xóa thì đầy màn hình nền desktop,thêm :trước cài win 7 không có, sau bỏ win 7 cài xp3 thì có hiện tượng này.mong được giúp đỡ, xin cảm ơn

----------

